# Hibernate - Mapping der Beziehung zwischen 2 Tabellen



## y0dA (23. Jan 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe 2 Tabellen, welche wie folgt zueinander stehen:

Track 0..* -------------- Receiver 0..1

Wie kann ich das im Mapping abbilden?


----------



## byte (23. Jan 2008)

Guck in die Doku:
http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/annotations/reference/en/html/ oder http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/html/index.html


----------



## y0dA (23. Jan 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck in die Doku:
> http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/annotations/reference/en/html/ oder http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/html/index.html



Danke..


----------

